# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.1.5 Lot of New Samsung Added - Root by Flashing - Samsung S5 etc...

## mohamed73

* 
GENERAL UPDATE:*  ***Small design changes* ***Added new button/group - PHONES TOOLS :*
     - VROOT (Universal Root)
     - Autodetect Android Model    * 
SAMSUNG UPDATE:*   ***Added support for new models **Added new job Root by Flashing*  *
Here is list of all Supported Models & Functions which added by today* 
AT&T Galaxy Note 2
                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T Galaxy S2 LTE
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T Galaxy S2 Skyrocket
           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T Galaxy S3
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By  Flashing 
AT&T Galaxy Tab 2 10.1
             Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T GT-I757
                       Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
AT&T GT-I757M
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
AT&T I317
                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I317M
                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I497
                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I727
                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I727R
                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I747
                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By  Flashing 
AT&T I747M
                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By  Flashing 
AT&T I757
                          Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T I757M
                         Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T Note 2
                        Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T S2
                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T SGH-I317
                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T SGH-I497
                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
AT&T SGH-I747
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By  Flashing 
Docomo Galaxy S2
                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Docomo Galaxy S3
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Docomo N033
                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Docomo SC-02C
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Docomo SC-02E
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Docomo SC-03E
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Docomo SC-06D
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung B5330
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung B5330B
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung B5330L
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung EK-GC100
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G3815
                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung G900
                       Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900A
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900F
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900H
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900I
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900L
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900M
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900P
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900R
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900S
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900T
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung G900W8
                     Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Camera
              Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Chat
                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Express 2
           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1
           Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE
       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 2
              Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 4G
           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Duos
         Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 3
              Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 
           Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Premier 
            Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S3
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S3 4G
               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S4
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S4 4G
               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE
              Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE
         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair  Imei,Write Backup,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy S5
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1
          Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
           Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9195
                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9260
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9300
                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9300T
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9305
                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9305N
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9305T
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-I9500
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N5100
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N5110
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N5120
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N7102
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N7105
                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-N7105T 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung GT-N8000
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N8010
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-N8013
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P3100
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P3110
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P3113
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P5100 
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P5110 
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung GT-P5113  
                 Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung I9195 
                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9260 
                     Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung I9300 
                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9300T
                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9305
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9305N
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9305T 
                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung I9500
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung I9505 
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N5100
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N5110
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N5120
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N7100 
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N7100T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N7102
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N7105
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N7105T
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N8000 
                     Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N8010 
                     Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N8013
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung N8020
                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung N900
                       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Note 2
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Note 2 4G 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung Note 2 Duos
                Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P3100
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P3110 
                     Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P3113
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P5100
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P5110
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung P5113
                      Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung S4 Mini LTE 
               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei,Write Backup,Root By Flashing 
Samsung SM-G3815 
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900 
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900A
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900F 
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900H
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900I
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900L
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900M
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900P
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900R
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900S
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900T
                   Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-G900W8
                  Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Root By  Flashing 
Samsung SM-N900
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile Galaxy Note 2
             Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile Galaxy S3
                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile Galaxy S4
                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile M919 
                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile M919N 
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile Note 2
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile SGH-M919
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile SGH-T889
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile SGH-T999
                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile T889 
                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
T-Mobile T999
                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Root By Flashing 
New ver can be download from support area 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Complete HxcMAGMA History 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

